# Sick frog?



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Does this frog look ok? I've noticed it
Standing like that this morning. The frog eats and does everything else normal... that stance looks kinda weird. Should i be worried?


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Mine does that when he's going poo?


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Hmm, maybe he/she was going Poo  i didn't stay there long enough to see. It just looked weird 

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

yup thats what mine look like pooping too... its really a full body effort for them sometimes haha


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I've seen mine do that a few times, looks just like that, and takes him a little bit to finish going. I was concerned the first time I saw it, but then I noticed he was doing his business. Lol!


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Yup, he's going to the bathroom. You know you watch your frogs too much when you know what it looks like when they take a crap. I'm just glad I'm not the only one that knows the looks of a frog going #2. Lol.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I freaked out the first time I saw my frog pooping. I even started a thread about it like you did, so you're not alone. I'll see if I can find it 

eta: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/53430-pooping.html


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

LOL I'm so glad it was just pooping! Haha wow! They look a bit weird don't they? I thought It was like starting to turn into a zombie or something! It looked a little painful too. But aren't we glad its just poo lol. Thanks guys


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I like the creepy one in the background, just standing there watching 0_o


----------

